# Proposed end of Marijuana Prohibition



## will fernandez

How do you guys feel about this proposal?

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304791204576402110705368744.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## Joby Becker

I think both sides have there pro's and con's...

as LE, how do you feel about it???


----------



## will fernandez

Well we have been fighting a losing battle for a long time. I think it could be worth a shot, if doesnt work we repeal it. 

I am just a realist.


----------



## jason farrish

I have never done any illeagal drug in my life and I support this.


----------



## Randy Allen

If it passes.......big if there.
If it passes, it'll be about time. All the so called war has done is create whole narco-states world wide, made criminals of otherwise law bidding citizens and built some kind bizarre counter culture around it's use.
All at the same time....that, and even more then can be covered in a short missive.

It'll be about time is all I can say.
God speed.


----------



## sam wilks

This has never been attempted before guys!:^o


----------



## Ben Thompson

When they gonna legalize moonshine thats what I wanna know.


----------



## Megan Bays

Ben Thompson said:


> When they gonna legalize moonshine thats what I wanna know.


Already have! 

http://www.olesmokymoonshine.com/

Apple pie is my favorite!


----------



## susan tuck

I think it would be a good thing if it passes.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Make it legal and get the criminal element out of it. 
I would include hash with that as well 

Give REAL education about the long term impacts of being a stoner instead of scare nonsense tactics. There are enough negatives; honestly I remember an article in Rolling Stone from about 30 years ago saying *most* people "outgrow" it anyway, and would only use it every once in awhile if it were legal; I think that is true. What I used to think was cool is just stupid. Great ideas that never go anywhere.....and stoners will be that way regardless.

I think the biggest problem would be testing for it for impaired drivers because it stays "in the system" longer than people are stoned or impaired. But if you are driving impaired under any substance I am for serious consequences.


----------



## Melissa Thom

I have warm and fuzzy thoughts about the whole thing. 

As far as impaired driving I suspect there will be a rise in incidents but if they're handled the same way as any other substance impaired driving incidents I don't think it'll be that big of a concern on the large scale. I'd be far happier with a zero tolerance policy on drinking and driving rather than the .08


----------



## Howard Knauf

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Give REAL education about the long term impacts of being a stoner instead of scare nonsense tactics.


 A couple years ago when my son was trying to get his drivers license he had to take a test online with something like 200 questions regarding drugs and only 15-20 questions about actual driving. Insane. I don't know how much more education you can get.

My question is this....what do you do with all the drug dogs currently working? See, it's already costing taxpayers more money.

The prescription drug abuse is off the chart right now. These are legal drugs that are being abused all the time and it's a pain. Everything I do nowadays seems connected to scrips. Soon it could be weed. 

I think I'll retire and smoke a fat one....not.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

A taxable income for all levels of government, local, state and federal.


----------



## David Frost

I'll give my opinion on March 1, 2013. 

DFrost


----------



## Al Curbow

It will be the same as alcohol. The war on drugs is different now. It's stupid to waste resorces on pot when there's dope, meth and coke out there. Meth is the worst one of the bunch, should be a life without parole sentence for runnung a meth lab. Seriously, the average pothead is sitting home eating junkfood and cracking up watching TV, not commiting crimes. The economics of legal pot is a bonus too, they'll tax the shit out of it, poor stoners, lol


----------



## Thomas Jones

Howard Knauf said:


> A couple years ago when my son was trying to get his drivers license he had to take a test online with something like 200 questions regarding drugs and only 15-20 questions about actual driving. Insane. I don't know how much more education you can get.
> 
> My question is this....what do you do with all the drug dogs currently working? See, it's already costing taxpayers more money.
> 
> The prescription drug abuse is off the chart right now. These are legal drugs that are being abused all the time and it's a pain. Everything I do nowadays seems connected to scrips. Soon it could be weed.
> 
> I think I'll retire and smoke a fat one....not.


 
I somke cannabis every night. Not a lot but just enough to help me wind down. I had a prescription to xanax and then something called kolodipin?sp and they both are habit forming and I hated the feeling I got from them. My Grandmama's bf/live in is a retired MD out of the air force and he straight up told me that the medicinal uses in cannabis are endless if ingested properly. I suffer from PTSD though and I also have paperwork from the VA stating that cannabis use is a direct result of my illness. I alos don't roll up fat ones I have a thing called a vaporizer that I somke it out of and its not nearly as harmful as just smoking it in traditional forms. With all that said though my dad( who hates pot) told me that all the pot heads around here when he was coming up were saying it would be legal in 10 years adn that was in 1970 so I'm not getting my hopes up and will continue meeting shady characters in back alleys to get it instead of being able to walk in a business and buy it legitimately. Its amazing you can buy cigarettes(something thats more addictive than cocaine) or alcohol but you can't buy pot. I've never seen a person on pot wanna get out and jump on people or get loud but I have seen many people(including myself) do that on alcohol.


----------



## Joby Becker

Thomas Jones said:


> I suffer from PTSD though and I also have paperwork from the VA stating that cannabis use is a direct result of my illness.


it is a direct result of the illness?
I know a couple of people with PTSD and they do not smoke pot...


----------



## Christopher Jones

I think its pretty much a no brainer. Here in my state they de-crimed it for personal use. If you have under a quater of a pound then its gets taken from you, and you get a expiation fine for a similar amount to a speeding fine. No criminal record or trial. You can grow one plant outdoors and if you get caught then you get the same expiation fine, no criminal record or trial. Over those amounts then it goes to court. 
I think its worked pretty good here, although they should just legalise it for good and treat it the same as alcohol.
And for the record I dont smoke it, nor do I drink alcohol or smoke cigarettes even.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

The local sherrif used to bring my grandfather (dying of cancer) confiscated pot to help the nausea. This was back around 1980 in the rurual South. Three cheers for small town america.

We heard it popping and my grandma said "it really makes him cough bad" So we bought her "A childs garden of grass" and said "Hey, gramma, they say here you are supposed to take the stems and seeds out, not to crush them with a rolling pin like you are doing" 

We also bought him a bong. 

He was much happier then.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Joby Becker said:


> it is a direct result of the illness?
> I know a couple of people with PTSD and they do not smoke pot...


the DR put it in my paperwork like that. I could be on xanax or some other type of anti anxiety medication that is habit forming but I'd rather not.


----------



## Joby Becker

Thomas Jones said:


> the DR put it in my paperwork like that. I could be on xanax or some other type of anti anxiety medication that is habit forming but I'd rather not.


ok gotcha...just a note saying that is the reason you are smoking, for the ptsd, not that it was CAUSED by the ptsd.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Mario Fernandez said:


> A taxable income for all levels of government, local, state and federal.


Bingo Mario

Colorado approved medical marijuana and a "dispensary" opened up on every street corner in Colorado Springs. Now the city is coming up with all sorts of fees and new restrictions. Looks like City Official see the "pot" of gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Thomas Jones

Joby Becker said:


> ok gotcha...just a note saying that is the reason you are smoking, for the ptsd, not that it was CAUSED by the ptsd.


 
it says cannabis use is a direct result of the soldiers PTSD.

He put it in there cause I told him I smoked it and why and how it helped and he said if I ever failed a drug test at my job that I could show them that and they may be leniant with me. Thats what I'm wondering will change though. The insurance companies make drug testing mandatory but with alcohol your drunk if its in your system with pot you may not be high but its still in your system so there would be no way to prove if you were under the influence of it. idk maybe they can get it fixed


----------



## Joby Becker

medicinal was on the table here in Illinois...was passed by the house, shot down in the senate. may come up again sometime...

I think for a state that is so far gone monetarily, it was a dumb move to shoot it down...

I know the alcohol lobby is against it big time, more competition for them.

I am on the fence about it..I do think it is better than drinking in excess.


----------



## Christopher Jones

What I read thats pretty crazy in the USA is that you can have a state like California allow pot for medicinal use. They can give someone a licence to grow say 5 plants, smoke it and they will be okay with the cops. But then they get raided by the feds and put in jail for doing something the state has licenced and given permision for them to do. Kinda weird. I guess that if the feds end the prohibiton of it, they then allow the states to make the laws and enforce them. It woud make it alot easier for the local citizens to understand whats legal and whats not.


----------



## Joby Becker

Christopher Jones said:


> What I read thats pretty crazy in the USA is that you can have a state like California allow pot for medicinal use. They can give someone a licence to grow say 5 plants, smoke it and they will be okay with the cops. But then they get raided by the feds and put in jail for doing something the state has licenced and given permision for them to do. Kinda weird. I guess that if the feds end the prohibiton of it, they then allow the states to make the laws and enforce them. It woud make it alot easier for the local citizens to understand whats legal and whats not.


believe me, they KNOW the federal law trumps the state law..especially if they are growing it.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Joby Becker said:


> believe me, they KNOW the federal law trumps the state law..especially if they are growing it.


So why does the state give permission for something they know is illegal? Didnt happen during alcohol prohibiton that I am aware. And if it wasnt for the prohibition, half of Americas richest families wouldnt be so rich.


----------



## Joby Becker

Christopher Jones said:


> So why does the state give permission for something they know is illegal? Didnt happen during alcohol prohibiton that I am aware. And if it wasnt for the prohibition, half of Americas richest families wouldnt be so rich.


thats California...it is whacked out...crazy liberal politically...the MYTH is the DEA is supposedly not enforcing the pot laws, but they still are, in some cases. As well as some of the local authorities are...

cant smoke cigarettes on the beach in some areas, but pot is fine..

I remember when they passed some laws concerning bonfires on the beaches, due to it contributing to global warming, when some of those laws passed there were 100's of thousands of acres burning in CA from wildfires


----------



## Shawn Reed

The war on drugs has been one of the biggest waste of taxpayer's money. I saw a statistic 10 years ago that stated we could seize 90% of drugs coming into the U.S. and the cartels would still turn a profit.
Keep the money here, put an age requirement of 21 and tax it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Shawn Reed said:


> The war on drugs has been one of the biggest waste of taxpayer's money. I saw a statistic 10 years ago that stated we could seize 90% of drugs coming into the U.S. and the cartels would still turn a profit.
> Keep the money here, put an age requirement of 21 and tax it.


That's because the CIA is responsible for more drugs entering the USA then all the Cartels in South America


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Joe Rogan has some good takes on this subject! Check out some of the related videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr6cd44i_xI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## susan tuck

Back in the late 70s my mom had terminal bone cancer. One of her doctors suggested she try smoking pot. Pot gave her back her appetite, and though it obviously didn't help much with the pain, it did make her laugh. It really helped her during the last year of her life.


----------



## Howard Knauf

I love the "Marijuana hurts no-one" claim. My ass. Just like alcohol or prescription drugs....you can kill yourself if you want but just ask my wife who got creamed by a drunk driver if alcohol doesn't hurt anyone.

Went to a child welfare call a couple weeks ago. Walked in the apartment and got high in 2 minutes. Them innocent grass smokers who don't hurt anyone were smoking like 10 times a day in the house....with 2-5 year old kids there. "Oh, they're upstairs but we're downstairs so they're okay" they tell me. Really!! Didn't ya ever think that the a/c was getting your kids high too? They don't call it dope for nothing. "Oh, but I have to smoke every day to calm my nerves" says the 24 year old cause she's "Got stress". 

Look...I don't really care one way or the other but I get tired of hearing all the excuses. Hey..you wanna get high! Bottom line. True medical useage of marijuana in this country is a fraction of what the dopers say it is. Saying it's medicinal is a lie just to get it through a loophole, much like fireworks in Florida...you can get real ones for aggricultural purposes, you know...to scare birds from your crops. Didn't know I had 20,000 farmers in my city though. Just sign the paper knowing you could get dinged and off you go with your marijua..er fireworks.

So we have alcohol abuse. Prescription meds abuse. Illegal drug abuse etc etc. We sure as hell are going to need to tax it to pay for all the zombies running around that suddenly have "Disabilities" that uncle sam needs to pay them for.

DUI involving scrips is insane here. Let's make pot legal so everyone can have a few ounces in their car. Yea, yea, that's the ticket...

And if you think grass doesn't mess with your lungs, throat etc...just ask the 30 year old guy on oxygen I arrested a while back for stealing from Sears so he could buy more pot. He's literally on the way out.

I remember the anti gun Nazis who screamed that the streets of Florida would run red if we had conceal carry. Didn't happen. Then again...if they legalized pot at the same time they might really of had an argument. That reminds me....6 doors down from my house where my kids play, an innocent pot head and his friend were in his room and one decides to "unload" the .22 rifle. He unloaded it alright...right into his friend who dies. Nahhh, pot don't hurt no-one. I forgot to mention...they were smoking pot before it happened.

Anyone can be a dumbass, let's just try not to give them the tools to be good at it. If it passes there will probably be a spike in pot related incidents but I'm sure it will wear off before too many innocent people are killed.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Less scripts, more dope, yes! Some people are IDIOTS with or without pot not because of pot. You kind of made every point he said true.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Just so that everyone doesn't think I'm a complete Ogre...let grandma and grandpa who don't have long to live smoke all they want. Let the terminally ill have at it. I'm good with it. It's those wanna be hippies who get disability for "Ringing in their ears" that demand marijuana because they're "Disabled" that torques me off.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Timothy Stacy said:


> Less scripts, more dope, yes! Some people are IDIOTS with or without pot not because of pot. You kind of made every point he said true.


 Idiots are idiots. Reduced cognitive thinking and motor skills due to a smoky funk sure as hell doesn't make them less of an idiot. If the shooter was drunk I'd be on the same rant but drinking of age isn't illegal. He's still a moron but I have to believe he wouldn't have been as careless.

I'd ask the dead guy how he felt about all this but you know how that conversation would turn out.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

So do you think alcohol should be banned cause people drive drunk?

I say we ban Turkey cause of it's drowsy side effects!

Somebody said that the war on drugs almost feeds the sub culture or just pushes people toward stronger "legal drugs" that are made in labs by people and companies seeking profits. Usually the ethics of many of these companies are sub standard. Check out the suicide rate of people on certain anti depressants. One example of many http://money.cnn.com/2005/08/22/news/international/paxil/index.htm
Heart patients, dieters, and all the other ailing people who were prescribed things by doctors that had catastrophic side effects on people, all the while these companies knew there were problems but kept quiet for the sake of money.

Higher doctor costs cause every ****er with a "back problem" or whatever fake ailment goes to the doctor for pain killers. Check the side effects of long term pain killer use and then tell me how bad pot is again!

Yeah, maybe you legalize pot and some accident statistics will go up for pot use but possibly the statistics on other drugs will decrease due to people no longer using them. Like he said, you can't nerf the world.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Howard Knauf said:


> I love the "Marijuana hurts no-one" claim. My ass. Just like alcohol or prescription drugs....you can kill yourself if you want but just ask my wife who got creamed by a drunk driver if alcohol doesn't hurt anyone.
> 
> Went to a child welfare call a couple weeks ago. Walked in the apartment and got high in 2 minutes. Them innocent grass smokers who don't hurt anyone were smoking like 10 times a day in the house....with 2-5 year old kids there. "Oh, they're upstairs but we're downstairs so they're okay" they tell me. Really!! Didn't ya ever think that the a/c was getting your kids high too? They don't call it dope for nothing. "Oh, but I have to smoke every day to calm my nerves" says the 24 year old cause she's "Got stress".
> 
> Look...I don't really care one way or the other but I get tired of hearing all the excuses. Hey..you wanna get high! Bottom line. True medical useage of marijuana in this country is a fraction of what the dopers say it is. Saying it's medicinal is a lie just to get it through a loophole, much like fireworks in Florida...you can get real ones for aggricultural purposes, you know...to scare birds from your crops. Didn't know I had 20,000 farmers in my city though. Just sign the paper knowing you could get dinged and off you go with your marijua..er fireworks.
> 
> So we have alcohol abuse. Prescription meds abuse. Illegal drug abuse etc etc. We sure as hell are going to need to tax it to pay for all the zombies running around that suddenly have "Disabilities" that uncle sam needs to pay them for.
> 
> DUI involving scrips is insane here. Let's make pot legal so everyone can have a few ounces in their car. Yea, yea, that's the ticket...
> 
> And if you think grass doesn't mess with your lungs, throat etc...just ask the 30 year old guy on oxygen I arrested a while back for stealing from Sears so he could buy more pot. He's literally on the way out.
> 
> I remember the anti gun Nazis who screamed that the streets of Florida would run red if we had conceal carry. Didn't happen. Then again...if they legalized pot at the same time they might really of had an argument. That reminds me....6 doors down from my house where my kids play, an innocent pot head and his friend were in his room and one decides to "unload" the .22 rifle. He unloaded it alright...right into his friend who dies. Nahhh, pot don't hurt no-one. I forgot to mention...they were smoking pot before it happened.
> 
> Anyone can be a dumbass, let's just try not to give them the tools to be good at it. If it passes there will probably be a spike in pot related incidents but I'm sure it will wear off before too many innocent people are killed.


I have never known anyone to die from marijuana. ever. Prescription drugs are the devil and I don't like alcohol either and had a family member killed by a drunk driver. I would much rather be meeting somebody on the road that has smoked 2 joints and is going 20 mph than I would meet someone who has drank a 12 pack and is going 100 mph. jmo 

People smoking pot around children are trash. period. end of story. I'm sure pot wasn't the only thing they were doing either. 

I understand what your saying about people manipulating the system with medical use but imo it should be legal for recreational use. Alcohol is much worse along with cigarettes and there both legal. God made pot man made alcohol which one you think is better for you?

Like I've already said most prescription drugs should be outlawed anyway. I got a friend I went to high school with who is addicted to oxycontin. He had a scholarship to Troy, owned his own grass service and made great money as a college student, had a beautiful girl friend, and life was going good for him. He has a wreck and tears ligaments in his knee and some piece of shit dr prescribes him oxycontin and now he's the way he is. I think he's in jail right now. 

smoking cannabis in traditional ways is very harmful to you but a vaporizer(which is what I use) is not harmful. people also ingest it in cookies and brownies and cakes and what not. And a guy stealing from sears to get pot. I don't believe that. He may have been stealing to get crack or meth but I've neverseen anybody stealing to get pot.

gun accidents happen all the time. A kid down the road about 6 months ago was shooting birds with his 2 cousins. gun jammed and he went to get the bullet out and it went off and hit his 14 year old cousin in the stomach. they weren't on pot so you couldn't blame that. Gun safety is the issue with that scenario. Somebody told me a few months that I needed to get my remington 700 rifle fixed because that model has been having problems where it will just go off for no reason and people have been killed. I said hell I ain't worried about that mine won't ever shoot anybody and if it does go off it won't hit anybody because I NEVER point it at anybody whether I'm high or sober. 

pot related incidents. I'd really like to know some of these pot related incidents. Is there a law now against driving 20 mph or something. this is jmo but I think people have it ingrained in them that pot is the devil and will never believe any diffirent.


----------



## Mo Earle

I don't use it, never have- but see tons of patients in the ER daily for drinking irresponsibly as well as drug use....but I think if they can get the criminal element out of it....tax it...regulate it-(ex. no smoking in public buildings etc) keep the DUI laws strict-educate kids in the dangers of it ... free up Law Enforcement to stop dealing with the revolving door of these users that are getting caught,jailed and released...but in 20 years I don't want to see a major law suit being filed for these people that burn their brains and lungs with this smoke...saying they didn't know the harmful effects... ....besides that it might be a good thing.


----------



## will fernandez

Stealing to get pot is actually very common. Folks without jobs actually rob people everyday to get money to buy pot. Not for themselves to take but to buy enough that they can sell. 

Pot has killed thousands of people just look at Mexico. Thousands of deaths to just control the pot coming into this country. Illegal Drugs kill. If it is made legal and controlled will the killings stop? who knows? 

In my town ten to twenty people die a year just for pot. I dont know what the answer is but something has to change. Whether its this or something else but we need to find an answer for the reality of the problem that is only getting worse.


----------



## will fernandez

From what I understand...the vaporizer actually magnifies the effect of the pot you ingest. Dont know from experience but only from the mags that I read to keep up with criminal element.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Timothy Stacy said:


> Like he said, you can't nerf the world.


That was by far the best quote in the vid. 

"let's nerf the world!" 

Knee slapper. I have to remember to use that one sometime.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

will fernandez said:


> Pot has killed thousands of people just look at Mexico. Thousands of deaths to just control the pot coming into this country. Illegal Drugs kill. If it is made legal and controlled will the killings stop? who knows?
> 
> In my town ten to twenty people die a year just for pot.


This is backwards. I can say people die because of a law that allows these criminals to operate! It's not the pot!

By the way Mo it doesn't burn ones brain LOL. That's old school thought 

Some successful pot smokers 
http://coedmagazine.com/2009/02/06/...theads-on-the-planet-cool-enough-to-admit-it/


----------



## Howard Knauf

Thomas Jones said:


> God made pot man made alcohol which one you think is better for you?



I pretty much agree with most of what you say but...I believe god made alcohol too. Just ask a certain band of monkeys who love getting tanked on fermented fruit every year.

Pain killers and the scumbag doctors who prescribe them just to make money is killing this country. I see the need for them but the addictive properties are insane. My wife had a brain tumor removed 10 years ago. She refused to take anything for pain other than Tylenol 3 for fear of addiction. She's a hard bitch cause I couldn't have done it.


----------



## will fernandez

Listen I am all for the Gov't control but lets look into the problem some more. We legalize it...tax base increases, crime drops, etc etc. Now we go a little further into the future. All them folks that were making an easy living now move onto the next thing..cocaine, heroin, meth. They for sure arent going to start working at McD's or lets say the Sticky Bud, Northen Lights or Kentucky Red. They will look for some new thing that they can sell or make a living off of. The reality is that its ****ed up. I just hope there is an answer somewhere.


----------



## scott zimmerman

I could really care less except for the point Howard brought up- what to do with the dogs that have been imprinted on marijuana as one of their key odors? How will that effect cases? After all, if it is legalized, the argument could be made that a detention and search based on a dog alert that detected a legal substance would be illegal. It isn't like you can take that odor out of the dog's trained response so who would be responsible for funding new dogs for nearly every department effected? Surely the Federal government won't help out since they seem to just cause the problems, not solve them. I guess it would also boil down to how the laws are written. I do agree with Will tough, something has to change.


----------



## Joby Becker

scott zimmerman said:


> I could really care less except for the point Howard brought up- what to do with the dogs that have been imprinted on marijuana as one of their key odors? How will that effect cases? After all, if it is legalized, the argument could be made that a detention and search based on a dog alert that detected a legal substance would be illegal. It isn't like you can take that odor out of the dog's trained response so who would be responsible for funding new dogs for nearly every department effected? Surely the Federal government won't help out since they seem to just cause the problems, not solve them. I guess it would also boil down to how the laws are written. I do agree with Will tough, something has to change.


Even if the federal laws change, it still depends on the local laws. still could be probable cause, especially if there were restrictions on amounts. If it ever was legalized, I doubt it would still not be allowable in the passenger compartment of the vehicle, just like open liquor, I think it could be workable.


----------



## Bob Scott

Reminds me of growing up a good...well growing up a catholic when it was announced that we could now eat meat on Friday.
All I could think about was those poor bastards in hell that should have waited just one more day to enjoy that bologna sandwich! :-o :-# :-$ 8-[......... O


----------



## Sara Waters

Timothy Stacy said:


> By the way Mo it doesn't burn ones brain LOL. That's old school thought
> 
> Some successful pot smokers
> http://coedmagazine.com/2009/02/06/...theads-on-the-planet-cool-enough-to-admit-it/


Now I am not opposed to legalising growing dope for ones own personal use but my personal experience is that it can cause pcychotic episodes in *some* people. 

My long term partner was a long time heavy dope smoker from age 11. He also grew his own heavy duty stuff. If he was smoking heavily he was totally scary accusing me and other friends of the most ridiculous things and even thinking we were being invaded by aliens and he would rush outside waving his firearms around. He was almost bordering on a split personality. 

When he was not smoking he was great to be with and completely different although he did get weirder as the years past. In the end I got fed up with living with a part time pcycho and left, and in the following months if he had been smoking heavily he would stalk and threaten me and eventually I moved away. My friends tell me he has tried to reduce his use but occassionally backslides and once threw his girlfriends computer and clothes out the house after a dope smoking binge.

On the mines here, people are regularly tested because of how dangerous it would be operating heavy mining equipment and dump trucks after smoking.

When I was driving tractors on an irrigated cotton farm, the young dopeheads would often put a tractor in an irrigation ditch or took out a head ditch as there was a bit of precision driving to be done. You could also snap feeze yourself with the anhydrous ammonia if you were unco while refiiling so I got that job. Used to drive the manager nuts.


----------



## Christopher Jones

I agree with you Tim. Its not illegal for anyone to cut their fingers off with a box cutter. Its not illegal for me to jump off my house roof. Its not illegal to poke my eyes out with a screwdriver. Yet its illegal to smoke a plant that MAY have some effect down the track. Just as I have the free choice to jump off my house roof, I should have the right to smoke dope if I wish, which I dont. 
The fact that we have governments who say I cant grow a plant in my back yard, pick off a leaf, and smoke it should demonstrate that we dont live in a free society. 
When people bring up the "driving while under the effect" arguement, straight away they have lost. We have existing laws about DUI, so you puinsh people who drive DUI. You dont ban every prescription drug, alcohol, weed etc to stop the one in 500 dicks who DUI. 
People need to stop enforcing their morality onto others.




Timothy Stacy said:


> So do you think alcohol should be banned cause people drive drunk?
> 
> I say we ban Turkey cause of it's drowsy side effects!
> 
> Somebody said that the war on drugs almost feeds the sub culture or just pushes people toward stronger "legal drugs" that are made in labs by people and companies seeking profits. Usually the ethics of many of these companies are sub standard. Check out the suicide rate of people on certain anti depressants. One example of many http://money.cnn.com/2005/08/22/news/international/paxil/index.htm
> Heart patients, dieters, and all the other ailing people who were prescribed things by doctors that had catastrophic side effects on people, all the while these companies knew there were problems but kept quiet for the sake of money.
> 
> Higher doctor costs cause every ****er with a "back problem" or whatever fake ailment goes to the doctor for pain killers. Check the side effects of long term pain killer use and then tell me how bad pot is again!
> 
> Yeah, maybe you legalize pot and some accident statistics will go up for pot use but possibly the statistics on other drugs will decrease due to people no longer using them. Like he said, you can't nerf the world.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Thoma same thing here in San Jose, CA (Silicon Valley) city allowed dispensary. Next thing several dispensary were opened (125 to be exacted). The city added a little tax/ administration fee, first fiscal qt the city grossed something like 290k. Public out cry the city started shutting some of the dispensaries down. 

Like most cities, San Jose has a budget crisis. The city of San Jose has been in the top 10 as safest cities in the US for ten straight years or something like that. We had our 30th Homicide this year. Have laid off close to 200 officers in the last year. 66 officers got their walking papers yesterday. Can't contribute the layoffs of LE to all the crime, but the city has cut 3/4 of the budget for after school programs. 

It was reported the city would collect from the dispensaries.. a cool million. I see teachers get laid off, LE..but that is ok we will build more correctional facilities


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have a lot of friends in Colorado, and of course everyone ran to Dr feelgood to get a perscription.......... that never ends.

One of my friends told me that pot dealers are out of business. They are literally walking up to people and asking them in hopes they can continue their business.

The nice thing about a law, is if it doesn't work worth a shit, it can be repealed. I say give it a try. 

The guy who shot his buddy while high, probably would have shot him sober. I lived in Colorado for a long time, and I have never met so many potheads in my life. Most had good jobs and didn't smoke in front of people that didn't smoke pot. Most of them I didn't even know smoked it.

Half got mellow, and half went on a cleaning spree. 

I don't smoke it, although since I am slightly allergic to almost everything out there, my eyes are red like I am a smoker. People are pretty surprised when I tell them I don't smoke. I tried it once, fell asleep at a party, and woke up with the nether regions shaved and weirdly funny stuff written on my face. The other time, I was drunk, asked for a hit off of a guys cigg and well, it wasn't a cigg. I coughed for about 5 minutes straight. Not cool. Then I went to sleep.


----------



## Mo Earle

_Tim said...By the way Mo it doesn't burn ones brain LOL. That's old school thought









_Tim like anything...it is about moderation- of course the Abusers we see visiting the ER- can definately be pointed out...you may not agree, but at least a few brain cells have been affected- we classify them as -they are fried...that is why I say it burns one brain...I wonder when they get older will they be more likely to get dementia, like alcoholics that get encephalopathy...?

I don't know what the answer is- we have people that abuse prescription drugs as well as illegal drugs- with the cutbacks in funding to our law enforcement, the revolving door in the jails- would it be easier to give in and let people use..?? or get seriously stricter ??? I imagine they had this same question at the time alcohol was legalized- some use these drugs responsibly, but unfortunately everyday I have to deal with a whole lot of alcoholic drunks..and a whole lot of "losers" who are incapacitated or going thru withdrawals of one substance or another or come to the ER for their fix......some work some drive some who are jobless, some homeless, and some supported by public funding- I don't know what would be best, but I know I am tired of supporting these few- that are becoming more every day!


----------



## Brian Anderson

Its something that can grow along side the road in a ditch for gods sake. The "war on drugs" as it's being waged in the US is a failure plain and simple. It ranks right up there with the "war on poverty" in effectiveness. The ONLY reason the powers that be are changing directions on the legality is purely $$$. The states are BROKE and so is the FED. They are groping for anything that may produce a revenue stream. I suppose if they de-criminalize it we will see "made in china" on the bag it comes in. 

maybe some from Holland can weigh in. They are already there with it.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I don't smoke it, although since I am slightly allergic to almost everything out there, my eyes are red like I am a smoker. People are pretty surprised when I tell them I don't smoke. I tried it once, fell asleep at a party, and woke up with the nether regions shaved and weirdly funny stuff written on my face. The other time, I was drunk, asked for a hit off of a guys cigg and well, it wasn't a cigg. I coughed for about 5 minutes straight. Not cool. Then I went to sleep.


 Sounds like the summer of terror. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## maggie fraser

Marijuana I don't think is any worse than alcohol at all, I wish here they would decriminalise it and tax it. Folks who've never had any direct experience of it are the ones I have found who are adamant it will lead to the harder drugs argument. What a lot of tosh !

Blow is usually pretty passive in it's effect, (and often unlike alcohol in this respect) at least in my experience. It stimulates the appetite, makes you laugh, can keep you interested in otherwise boring or mundane conversation, heightens the senses...smell, taste, hearing, enhances appreciation of music or film, and of course the physical sensation of touch , it can also just make you sleepy and dreamy, or simply can just be relaxing. 

I think it's not a bad substance much like anything else...taken in moderation.

If folks have a bit of a personality or addictive disorder, they're probably going to run into problems with it, just the same with anything else. I think driving whilst under the influence of it is dangerous, so that would need to be addressed somehow. And just like smoking cigarettes, should only be smoked away from children, animals, and others who do not smoke it.

Unbiased education is what is required, it's not a demon.....it's just taboo!

I've smoked it on occasion and have never been habitual, can take it or leave it. I'd much prefer to bump into a stonehead on the street than I would a drunk anyday of the week.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

It doesn't heighten your senses you retard, it makes you dull, slow to react and impairs your judgement.

I knew you had more going on than scotch lol.


----------



## scott zimmerman

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have a lot of friends in Colorado, and of course everyone ran to Dr
> I don't smoke it, although since I am slightly allergic to almost everything out there, my eyes are red like I am a smoker. People are pretty surprised when I tell them I don't smoke. I tried it once, fell asleep at a party, and woke up with the nether regions shaved and weirdly funny stuff written on my face. The other time, I was drunk, asked for a hit off of a guys cigg and well, it wasn't a cigg. I coughed for about 5 minutes straight. Not cool. Then I went to sleep.


Jeff- I can always count on you to post something that brightens my day and makes me wet my pants a bit!!


----------



## maggie fraser

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It doesn't heighten your senses you retard, it makes you dull, slow to react and impairs your judgement.
> 
> I knew you had more going on than scotch lol.


Wrong Gerry....I have never posted on this forum stoned !

Besides, what stuff you been smoking which doesn't heighten your senses ? Sounds like you've only ever smoked crap!!! Home grown ??


----------



## will fernandez

Listening to your valid arguments I tend to sway from one side of the fence to the other. The end user in my experience is not really the problem. Generally, the toker, is reasonably dealt with. 

Here is an example of another problem...with the drug war. Recently witnessed a young man that was arrested for the first time with 5 or 6 crack rocks. This young man was a very strong, healthy young man that I am pretty sure never put the the glass pipe to his lips. But....the courts decided that he should go through drug court. When I heard this I jumped from my seat and tried to explain that a person with a real crack problem, that should go through the drug court, would never ever be caught with more than one rock. Their addiction doesnt allow them to carry it for long. I was looked at like I was crazy. It can be occassionaly frustrating to do this job. But then I must remember to just do my part and not let what others do taint my way of working.


----------



## maggie fraser

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It doesn't heighten your senses you retard, it makes you dull, slow to react and impairs your judgement.
> 
> I knew you had more going on than scotch lol.


I've been thinking some more about your comment Gerry. That can depend on the quality of the smoke. I can take you through quite a few variations from around the globe if you are open to a little education, the differences between hash and grass and resin...all derivatives of the marijuana plant.

You know in India, my brother referred a wee story to me when he was there years ago....

They asked what his preference was..not red or black or some other, but..september, october ?


----------



## Randy Allen

Here's the way I look at it.
I don't really care what floats the boat.

At this point we'd be much farther ahead buying every poppy field, every cocao grove and every quarter of pot produced in the world and giving it away on the street to who ever wants it.

Ya want some smack? here
Ya want some meth? here
Ya want some pot? here
Go knock yourself out.

Ya want some help with youz problems?
Here's the card.

Laws aren't stopping nobody anywhere from getting. Just ask your kid where to score if you don't know.
Hell there's even countries that put people to death for it and they still have an issue with people that use.

Them that do, are going to no matter what.
Them that don't care to, don't.
It's that simple.


----------



## Christopher Jones

I am a little surprised by how many people are wanting it to be legalised and then taxed? Why the rush to pay the Governemnt more of your money that they can waste?


----------



## Joby Becker

Christopher Jones said:


> I am a little surprised by how many people are wanting it to be legalised and then taxed? Why the rush to pay the Governemnt more of your money that they can waste?


I would rather have it NOT taxed, but I think if it was NOT taxed that would be pretty stupid..

We are in a crisis on all levels here financially, local, state, and federal...I doubt these governments are going anywhere, and I would rather have them tax weed, than to raise my sales tax, which is already almost 10% added to anything I buy...or adding a "Milage tax" for every mile I drive in my car...


----------



## Al Curbow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBroFAHv1a4


----------



## Christopher Jones

Joby Becker said:


> I would rather have it NOT taxed, but I think if it was NOT taxed that would be pretty stupid..
> 
> We are in a crisis on all levels here financially, local, state, and federal...I doubt these governments are going anywhere, and I would rather have them tax weed, than to raise my sales tax, which is already almost 10% added to anything I buy...or adding a "Milage tax" for every mile I drive in my car...


So one would assume that cutting government spending would be the answer, not looking for more ways to take money from the people.


----------



## Joby Becker

Christopher Jones said:


> So one would assume that cutting government spending would be the answer, not looking for more ways to take money from the people.


well we are not supposed to get political here Chris...but I agree with that statement 100%...but we are pretty much screwed, especially here in IL...

spending is what gets, and keeps em in office or so it seems.
It pretty simple economics, and we are simply screwed...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Hash under glass - 70s flashback - now Hash was always considered a felony which NEVER made sense. Much cleaner clearer high without the headache or groggy afterwards or the cough. 

Yes I do remember a wide variety of types with different effects and different highs. 

I think it is true if you are going to abuse something you will find something to abuse...Even when I was doing it (which was years ago) I could take it or leave it but I know others who have to be stoned in order to deal with life. Perhaps the issue really is hte person.

Isn't it true that we can thank DuPont for getting the stuff criminilized in the first place to do away with hemp rope so the military would be forced to buy nylon?


----------



## Christopher Jones

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Hash under glass - 70s flashback - now Hash was always considered a felony which NEVER made sense. Much cleaner clearer high without the headache or groggy afterwards or the cough.
> 
> Yes I do remember a wide variety of types with different effects and different highs.
> 
> I think it is true if you are going to abuse something you will find something to abuse...Even when I was doing it (which was years ago) I could take it or leave it but I know others who have to be stoned in order to deal with life. Perhaps the issue really is hte person.
> 
> Isn't it true that we can thank DuPont for getting the stuff criminilized in the first place to do away with hemp rope so the military would be forced to buy nylon?


And the Duponts admittedly got rich by selling guns to the enemy in the civil war.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I saw a commercial years ago of a vet playing basketball on his artificial legs. It was a dupont commercial. Define irony.


----------



## Thomas Jones

anybody thats opposed to it is uninformed and ignorant and probably an alcoholic. Its better than alcohol in sooooooo many ways and is not habit forming like cigarettes which are both legal btw


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Not habit forming. WOW you are stupid. You think Snoop could quit ? HA HA


----------



## Thomas Jones

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not habit forming. WOW you are stupid. You think Snoop could quit ? HA HA


 There's nothing in it thats chemically addictive like nicotine or alcohol. And I'm sure if snoop or willie wanted to quit they could but there millionaires and DGAF...neither would I


----------



## scott zimmerman

Thomas Jones said:


> anybody thats opposed to it is uninformed and ignorant and probably an alcoholic. Its better than alcohol in sooooooo many ways and is not habit forming like cigarettes which are both legal btw


Thomas- In reading your posts throughout the past and now reading the ones you have posted on this thread, it is clear why you have such disdain for law enforcement. It might surprise you to know that many law enforcement officers don't always agree with the laws they are sworn to enforce, but must do so because it is part of the job. Are there badge heavy and bad examples of this profession, yes. But statistically far less than many other professions. When I read your unsolicited digs at cops, I am forced to realize that just when you think the gene pool couldn't get any shallower, you somehow manage to drain a few more feet from the pool. When you make comments like this combined with the ones you have made in the past, especially after admitting on an open forum that you are a frequent marijuana smoker, it gives the perception that the real reason you have issues with cops is because you have been jammed up in the past and the issues you have are personal ones. Don't try to deal with your personal issues dealing with your decisions and possibly one or two poor excuses for cops in your area by making blanket statements like that. Unfortunately, no matter how many statistics or "facts" you regurgitate from your latest issue of "High Times" magazine, you still look ignorant. I think this is an interesting discussion about a real issue in society today. The reality is there really isn't a good solution to the problem. It is one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't deals. I also like hearing the different points of view and ideas from so many people.


----------



## will fernandez

Well said Scott. Kind of hits you right in the gut ...does it not Thomas?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Remember, He is struggling with Put To Sleep Disease.


----------



## Cindy Brady

Thomas Jones said:


> There's nothing in it thats chemically addictive like nicotine or alcohol. And I'm sure if snoop or willie wanted to quit they could but there millionaires and DGAF...neither would I


Addiction is almost always an interface between genetic disposition, emotional triggers, and the substance itself.

The only drugs which lend themselves to rapid physical addictions, in almost anyone, are stimulants and opiates. This has to do with manipulating the existing chemistry in the "natural" reward systems in the brain...precisely and powerfully. 

The rest rely more on the emotional needs of the user (i.e. you), but it's no less of an addiction. If someone does indeed have an addictive/compulsive personality he may very well be able to get hooked on weed, inhalants, hallucinagens...etc. Or for that matter sex, gambling, internet relationships... whatever. It has to do with what your brain does with a stimulus, and it's usually paired up a trauma (hey, kind of like you again).

Alcohol is far from a universal. Speaking for myself, I can't imagine ever being physically addicted to alcohol. And it's simple...it just doesn't make me feel very good. Others clearly have a different experience.

Let's be honest, Thomas. You're in the same boat as people who take narcotics for years or decades because of "back pain. "You really aren't solving the problem. I'm saying this because I want you to be well. 

Just thought I'd share some experiences as an R.N. in the field.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Thats not an intro but one hell of an entrance.


----------



## David Frost

Cindy Brady said:


> Alcohol is far from a universal. Speaking for myself, I can't imagine ever being physically addicted to alcohol. And it's simple...it just doesn't make me feel very good. Others clearly have a different experience.


As one with personal experience with alcohol, I fully understand the cynicism of some. Many people feel it is just a decision to not drink as much or limit when you drink. Some have a hard time understanding there is no middle ground with an addiction. 

on another note, we do like for new folk to introduce themselves. Please visit the "bio" section and tell us a bit about yourself.

DFrost


----------



## Jim Engel

*Portugal has done it*

http://news.yahoo.com/portugal-drug-law-show-results-ten-years-experts-180013798.html


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I heard this on the radio the other day and thought it was very interesting - discussion on the science of addiction.



http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5490892


----------



## Pete Stevens

As a cop in CA, this is the biggest pain in my ass. I'm really tired of wasting my time with this stuff. I've seen more BS medical recommendations than legit ones. It is not a prescription, just a recommendation from a Dr. I'd rather focus on meth,coke, heroin. But as far as the taxing of it goes, what a load of horse crap. What makes anyone think that taxing weed is the answer? Look at our tax system now, it's a train wreck. 

As a K9 handler, its gonna screw a lot of stuff up. We already have thousands of dogs trained to find MJ, that have the same alert as other dope. Since we can't teach them to raise a paw for meth, sit for weed, etc., what are we going to with all of the dogs that will pretty much be useless for detection work?

Has anyone "untrained" an odor?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Pete Stevens said:


> As a K9 handler, its gonna screw a lot of stuff up. We already have thousands of dogs trained to find MJ, that have the same alert as other dope. Since we can't teach them to raise a paw for meth, sit for weed, etc., what are we going to with all of the dogs that will pretty much be useless for detection work?
> 
> Has anyone "untrained" an odor?


Pete,

Why would it be such a problem? The dog does a search and indication. If it's MJ you say "have a nice day" if it's something else "you have the right to remain silent"?


----------



## David Frost

Pete Stevens said:


> Has anyone "untrained" an odor?



Yes I have. It's called extinction training. Really though it's no big deal. On average I'd say in 7 years all the dogs would be replaced anyway. Certainly within 10 years the dog would be gone. The new dogs would not be trained on marijuana, if that were the case. Personally, I'm not holding my breath. 

DFrost


----------



## Christopher Jones

Pete Stevens said:


> As a cop in CA, this is the biggest pain in my ass. I'm really tired of wasting my time with this stuff. I've seen more BS medical recommendations than legit ones. It is not a prescription, just a recommendation from a Dr. I'd rather focus on meth,coke, heroin. But as far as the taxing of it goes, what a load of horse crap. What makes anyone think that taxing weed is the answer? Look at our tax system now, it's a train wreck.
> 
> As a K9 handler, its gonna screw a lot of stuff up. We already have thousands of dogs trained to find MJ, that have the same alert as other dope. Since we can't teach them to raise a paw for meth, sit for weed, etc., what are we going to with all of the dogs that will pretty much be useless for detection work?
> 
> Has anyone "untrained" an odor?


I know that Customs here in Australia didnt train weed as it was being used to take dogs away. In an airport drug runners would have a few people rub a bag of weed on them and hang around the guy who was carrying herion on him. They would have the dog indicate on them for weed scent and therefore take the dog out of action giving the real runner clear space.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Thomas Barriano said:


> Pete,
> 
> Why would it be such a problem? The dog does a search and indication. If it's MJ you say "have a nice day" if it's something else "you have the right to remain silent"?


Really? I imagine you'd be the first to complain about an unlawful detention and search if MJ was legal and a dog indicated. If that's the case, can we detain and search for tobacco if a prisons tobacco detection dog was used on the street?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Howard Knauf said:


> Really? I imagine you'd be the first to complain about an unlawful detention and search if MJ was legal and a dog indicated. If that's the case, can we detain and search for tobacco if a prisons tobacco detection dog was used on the street?


You have to have PC that an illegal substance is there. If MJ is legal then why would you be doing a search? It's the same with
a tobacco detection dog. The dog better be trained to find an
illegal substance. I don't follow your scenario


----------



## Howard Knauf

You are the one who thinks it is okay to be searched if a drug dog indicates on a previously illegal drug. Of course you need PC. If the dog hits on MJ it can't tell us what he's indicating on so it's PC to us in your scenario of tolerance. You say it's okay. No harm, no foul. I'm the one that has a problem with it...as it should be, right?


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist

Montana is dealing with the medical marijuana issue right now. Several years ago it was approved on a ballot initiative and for awhile it was used as intended for individuals with serious medical issues because people were concerned about federal ramifications, it did not expand beyond those who had significant medical issues. 

Well fast forward to a year or so ago, the US Attorney General's office stated that it would not be going after medical marijuana folk in states where it was legalized and the onslaught began. We went from something like 4000 medical marijuana cardholders to over 30K since that announcement. 

Part of the problem Montana has had is because of idiots like this guy who sets up "traveling clinics" where doctors sign 100s of scripts for medical marijauna for people with "chronic pain":

http://billingsgazette.com/news/sta...cle_c278f0f4-77ee-11e0-aa84-001cc4c03286.html

http://billingsgazette.com/news/local/article_873a0ad2-adaf-11df-8799-001cc4c002e0.html

As part of my job I handle all the revocations of sentences in my jurisdiction. In other words, when someone is on a felony probation sentence and screws up, I prosecute them. It is amazing how many felony probationers whose records show smoking pot for an extensive period of time (some 30+ years) and list little to no medical issues on their pre-sentence investigation reports suddenly have chronic pain....

I really could care less if pot is legalized. I just wish they would either do it or not. Montana, in this last session passed a bill to address many of the numerous issues with the medical marijuana law and it was to take effect Friday. A bunch of the pot proponents have filed a lawsuit and a judge on Thursday issued an injunction on certain parts of the law:

http://billingsgazette.com/news/national/article_bdb30663-6a9c-54a5-b671-4ba3de7db145.html

Plus the feds are backpedaling a bit now:

http://billingsgazette.com/news/national/article_78f56e1d-fd15-55d1-98cb-6f1b58086cb7.html

It is just one big mess at this point. With that said, I do believe pot is addictive and people that use it recreationally are not all that smart but than again I think the same about cigarettes and drinking to the point of significant drunkeness ;-)


----------



## Dwyras Brown

I've never seen so many teenagers with "Chronic" illnesses. How many of them have real medical problems, probably very few. Like Pete said, there are lots of people with MJ recommendations, that were given over the internet and at MJ clinics.

Now for all the pro MJ people that think no harm, no foul. How many of you would think its okay to be operated on by a doctor who has been smoking weed all day long. Better yet, how many of you would like a doctor to prescribe your 12 year old child weed. In CA, a doctor can prescribe all types of meds for your child without your consent, once the child is 12.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

I don't want to be operated on by a doctor who's drunk or taking too many prescription drugs either.


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Yeah, I guess you missed where some pro-marijuana advocates said that it didn't affect the smoker.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

u people never herd of Prozac nation or ritalin or ...., won't be long and the feds will make pot, E...and such mandatory just to keep the population under control.

hell botox is the most toxic poison known to science, prolly the most significant concern for chemical bio-terrorism mainly due to the incredibly small amounts required and its production is a multi-billion dollar industry and possibly the least regulated.

in comparison to reality i think the arguments here so far are light-weigh and misguided.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

BTW what i was referring to is the incredible uptake of Prosac and the like across the globe and particularly in the US, same for ritalin being force fed to kids all over in staggering amounts. seems like evryone is on something or will be at some stage in their life even for most of their lives - its the proverbial elephant in the room, hell there is even a puppy prozac for dogs??

i think it all stinks that the new world is a world of druggo's, seems unstoppable check the figures yrself. vast majority are legal but still on drugs.


----------



## Christopher Jones

There is no doubt that smoking weed impares your reactions. You should not be allowed to smoke dope and drive. However there is way less violence and social problems with dope smokers than alcohol drinking. Im sure most police would rather deal with someone high on weed than drunk.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Christopher Jones;280255 Im sure most police would rather deal with someone high on weed than drunk.[/QUOTE said:


> Some of the worst fights I've been in were with people high on weed. Alcohol and weed have the same effect on a person, good or bad. I'm still nursing a wrenched elbow from 3 months ago fighting with an 18 year old on weed.


----------



## Bob Scott

Howard Knauf said:


> Some of the worst fights I've been in were with people high on weed. Alcohol and weed have the same effect on a person, good or bad. I'm still nursing a wrenched elbow from 3 months ago fighting with an 18 year old on weed.



I think a person's reactions under the influence of "anything" is more about their own personalities, not the illegal "whatever".


----------



## Thomas Jones

I'm one of the best shooters around here and when I dove hunt or duck hunt I smoke weed. I aint bothering nobody. 

When I play golf I smoke weed and I'm a 4 handicap and I still aint bothering nobody. 

When I'm building something on the house I'm smoking weed and I still aint bothering nobody. 

When I go to work I quit for 18 days cold turkey 

I read your post earlier scott but just read these last few but either way I don't have anything against LE. If you believe I do fine thats your right. I also think I, as well as my family for many generations, have great genes. Hell I'm 6'2" 180 got a 6 pack blonde hair and blue eyes and women love me not to mention I don't have to worry bout money except for what I make myself. The proof is in the pudding. I'm trying to find me a 5'10" blonde with a good family and gene pool to further my family for future generations preferably one with a couple thousand acres in the will for her. 

Just to hell with all the medical bs it should be legal for recreational use. I don't bother anybody when I do it. I work my ass off and work more in 2 weeks than most people work in a month if I wanna come home and get baked and shoot skeet across the pond thats my business and nobody else's. 

I also have never seen anybody that couldn't drive when they were on it. Its not like people make it out to be. 

yall have a good night I'm bout to smoke a bowl and show this chick my O face


----------



## Christopher Jones

Thomas Jones said:


> I'm one of the best shooters around here and when I dove hunt or duck hunt I smoke weed. I aint bothering nobody.
> 
> When I play golf I smoke weed and I'm a 4 handicap and I still aint bothering nobody.
> 
> When I'm building something on the house I'm smoking weed and I still aint bothering nobody.
> 
> When I go to work I quit for 18 days cold turkey
> 
> I read your post earlier scott but just read these last few but either way I don't have anything against LE. If you believe I do fine thats your right. I also think I, as well as my family for many generations, have great genes. Hell I'm 6'2" 180 got a 6 pack blonde hair and blue eyes and women love me not to mention I don't have to worry bout money except for what I make myself. The proof is in the pudding. I'm trying to find me a 5'10" blonde with a good family and gene pool to further my family for future generations preferably one with a couple thousand acres in the will for her.


You forgot to mention your 8 inch cock?


----------



## Sara Waters

Thomas Jones said:


> I also have never seen anybody that couldn't drive when they were on it. Its not like people make it out to be.


I have nothing against people smoking, but when precision driving was required with big agricultural machinery many years ago before there were any tests for it, I have seen some major miscalculations by people smoking it, including one youngster losing his arm in a chaff cutting machine. It does dull reaction time in some people no doubt about it. I remember sitting round smoking with a friend and her cat was sitting on her lap, the cat eventually slid of her lap in a total stupor and was completely unable to coordinate its movements. We thought it was pretty funny at the time.


----------



## Joby Becker

I have been in a couple auto accidents due to Marijuana...one my fault, one the other guys fault. 

anyone who says it does not affect motor skills or reaction time, is a liar.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Christopher Jones said:


> You forgot to mention your 8 inch cock?


 C'mon Chris, surely it's a foot longer.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Joby Becker said:


> ... anyone who says it does not affect motor skills or reaction time, is a liar.



As a former 1960s teenager, I have heard that and have no reason to disbelieve it. :-D

I also believe that it's nowhere near the effect of alcohol impairment.

Again, just things I have heard .... :lol:


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Marijuana affects driving, period!!!If you don't believe it, ask any of these victims. www.*10news.com*/news/27453453/detail.htm.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Driving while impaired is illegal. As it should be.


----------



## David Frost

Whether people want to smoke or not is their buisness. Whether they think it's addictive or not is a demon each will deal with in their own way. Whether it affects a driver of an automobile; there is no question. As Connie said, impaired driving is illegal, regardless of the substance. I've seen too many crashes from drivers with 0.00% alcohol in their system, that only "smoked a little weed" to ever believe otherwise. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker

Connie Sutherland said:


> As a former 1960s teenager, I have heard that and have no reason to disbelieve it. :-D
> 
> *I also believe that it's nowhere near the effect of alcohol impairment*.
> 
> Again, just things I have heard .... :lol:


I can agree with that, if you are talking about someone who is drunk...

I just remembered another accident I was in that was my fault when I was high...when I was 17...

I was pulling out of a burger king, the exit was a steep slope onto a busy road...I pulled out a little too far in my jacked up Nova on this steep slope, I did not want to get hit, so I put car in reverse and backed up...into a police cruiser... true story...


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Howard Knauf said:


> Some of the worst fights I've been in were with people high on weed. Alcohol and weed have the same effect on a person, good or bad. I'm still nursing a wrenched elbow from 3 months ago fighting with an 18 year old on weed.


I think it depends on the persons makeup and the strain they smoke. Like Jeff said, some get sleepy others go on a cleaning spree. I have a friend and a husband with a med card for MJ for pain. My friend has figured out which kind to smoke for different reactions. You can do alot of reading and research to figure some of it out but no doubt it's a little trial and error per each person. We don't all react the same to alcohol or script drugs either. 

My body requires at least twice the script pain killers that a normal person would require, my mother can practicly lick a pain pill and falls asleep for12 hrs. I'm not an adictive type person, never had to have anything, not even coffee but some people get hooked on pepsi. In my experience, I'd rather deal with a person who smokes weed than anything else. There are those who smoke enough to get the results they "need" and those who want to be fried out of their gourd. 

I do agree scripts are handed out much too easily for MJ. Most will simply look at your pill bottles and not even care to see x-rays or read medical files.

In regards to PTSD, you have to be carefull which strains you smoke, stick to Indicas rather than Sativas if I remember correctly. My husband didn't get the desired affects and actually freaked himself out and wont smoke anymore. My friend seems to like the results she gets and is happy smoking rather than taking 10 various pills a day. I'm more than a little bummed it didn't work as well as we hoped for my husband, now he is back to killing his liver to manage his pain. He's been on Oxycontin and everything under that, now he takes morphine pills. He's 31 and I wonder how long he can manage before all this shit kills him in the end anyway?


----------



## maggie fraser

I wouldn't trust anyone driving stoned, I could drive stoned too but I won't do it. That's horribly irresponsible of you Thomas to make all these claims, you sound dependant on the stuff to me...not bad for something you think is neither addictive or habit forming huh ? I bet you're super intense in conversation too ?? Jerk !


----------



## Thomas Jones

maggie fraser said:


> you sound dependant on the stuff to me...not bad for something you think is neither addictive or habit forming huh ?QUOTE]
> 
> But i don't smoke it for roughly 2/3 of the month every month. interesting....very INTERESTING


----------



## maggie fraser

Thomas Jones said:


> maggie fraser said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound dependant on the stuff to me...not bad for something you think is neither addictive or habit forming huh ?QUOTE]
> 
> But i don't smoke it for roughly 2/3 of the month every month. interesting....very INTERESTING
> 
> 
> 
> What d'you want ?? A Blue Peter badge ?? Only very Interesting to an immature dope head maybe 'cos that's what you sound like. Just sayin.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard Knauf

Heh, heh, heh heh heheh...she said "Peter"...(Beavis and Butthead, stoners extraordinair).


----------



## Thomas Jones

maggie fraser said:


> Thomas Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What d'you want ?? A Blue Peter badge ?? Only very Interesting to an immature dope head maybe 'cos that's what you sound like. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> Just proving you wrong. If I was very dependent on it I wouldn't be able to quit. So therefore I'm not dependent on it. Its not rocket science mmmmk
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim Nash

Thomas Jones said:


> maggie fraser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just proving you wrong. If I was very dependent on it I wouldn't be able to quit. So therefore I'm not dependent on it. Its not rocket science mmmmk
> 
> 
> 
> When did you quit ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Thomas Jones

Jim Nash said:


> Thomas Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you quit ?
> 
> 
> 
> I quit at least 4 days before I go back to work and then for 2 weeks when I'm at work. I work offshore and live on a oil rig in the gulf of Mexico I work 14 12 hour days then I'm home for 14 days and do what I want.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim Nash

Thomas Jones said:


> Jim Nash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quit at least 4 days before I go back to work and then for 2 weeks when I'm at work. I work offshore and live on a oil rig in the gulf of Mexico I work 14 12 hour days then I'm home for 14 days and do what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to drink all the time . Then he quit ........... Usually for about 3-4 weeks then would disappear . Last time I saw him he was heading out to the bar .
Click to expand...


----------



## Patrick Murray

Marijuana prohibition is a bad joke on all of us. In fact, the so-called "drug war" has been a _colossal_ failure that should be ditched.


----------



## Brigita Brinac

Bob Scott said:


> Reminds me of growing up a good...well growing up a catholic when it was announced that we could now eat meat on Friday.
> All I could think about was those poor bastards in hell that should have waited just one more day to enjoy that bologna sandwich! :-o :-# :-$ 8-[......... O


lol from one Catholic to another...I get ya! lol...I now can eat meat on Fridays!!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Brigita Brinac

I don't know but maybe one has to look at 'role models' for this ie., Netherlands...somehow they seem to have this issue in control...just a thought??


----------



## Ben Thompson

Ten Years After Decriminalization, Drug Abuse Down by Half in Portugal

http://breakthematrix.com/health/ten-years-decriminalization-drug-abuse-portugal/


----------



## brad robert

I also believe decriming it is the go but no one seems to have really spoken about its mental effects unless i missed it.

It has been shown to be a precursor for schizophrienia?sp and the drug rehab places are full of people wanting rehab from pot smoking around my parts.

I used to smoke it many years ago and it stuffed my life. It just didnt fit and i had problems but once of it good as gold i have known so many people like this its not funny.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

Great, so it's not for you. Fine. But don't inhibit my freedoms.... Which, by the way, I would also choose to abstain. And for the record, there are MANY MORE people in rehab for alcohol abuse.

When I was a teenager, I did a lot of drinking and drugging. The 'illegal' stuff was much easier to come by than the 'legal' stuff. Just a thought.....

While legalizing rec. pot, they should ban breed specific bans. Just tack that piece on. Thanks.


----------



## catherine hardigan

I hope it is at least decriminalized soon. Pot is sooo much less harmful than most of the legal prescription drugs doled out to people these days. 

For those that haven't already, try doing a little research on why marijuana was made illegal in the first place.


----------



## brad robert

I dont see why it was first made illegal has absolutely any bearing on todays culture the weed today is so far stronger its not even comparable.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Somebody else pointed out that the hard liners for not legalizing it are usually the people who have never tried it, so they have zero personal experience but claim to know someone who jumped out of a window while under the influence. So everything they have learned was in Drug classes in school or just repeating what they have been told. Marijuana is the gateway drug LMAO, I say it's caffeine!

The government told them alcohol is legal so that is OK in their peanut brains! These aren't the people anybody would want to smOke a joint with anyhow, in fact that is why they never tried it........cause nobody wanted their lame brains around. Most likely these hard liners were hall monitors all throughout their grade school days, snitching on their peers! You can just imagine when high school came around what their peers thought of them. HAHAHAHA. 
The hard liner vows to get back at all those ****ers that were having fun in their younger years while he spent his Friday night at Grandmas house playing rummy! Hahahaha, losers! Live and let live!


----------



## Randy Allen

This isn't quite exactly historically accurate but kinda ties in here ......er somehow or another.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFYMjkFYPg&feature=related


----------

